# shark



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

im going shark fishing the beginning of sept. i have a boat in lynhaven but no idea of any good places or bait to use. if anyone has some advice on the following topics it would be great.
1-night or day
2-line test 
3-bait
4-bay or ocean(i dont want to go too far out in 
the ocean)
5-any hot spots?

ps-i would like to catch something over 3-4 feet if possible?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Up this way would be:

1) night time

2) minimum 50 pound test, with 80 or 100 pound test wire leader, 10/0 or 12/0 hooks

3) live spot or fresh cut bunker

4) me, ocean


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

40-80lb test lots of reel capacity, the bait I use skip jack tuna and their are plunty of places ...oh yah if it isn't over 4 ft it isn't woth it I go both ocean and bay but am concintrating on the ocean side this year


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks for the advice but if i go in the ocean how far out should i go?
also how much chum should i plan on using. this is my first time shark fishing from a boat so i need all the advice i can get, thanks.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

just rember the beach is your friend the biggest sharks that are within range of a smaller boat are just outside the 3rd bar off the beach this is why we only fish and chum at night off the beach so noone will have a cow when they see the sharks size and nobody decides to swim while your chumming ...now with that said don't let yourself get too close anchor far enough that if somthing happens to the anchor you can start up and get out of harms way and use plunty of rode on your anchor to ensure a good bite on it

Mike


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks kapoc,
so at night, heavy tackle, chum, just beyond the 3rd bar, and one last question......fish on the bottom or suspended?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I've often wondered what a giant hook tied to a live seal might draw.

One possibility......


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

where can i buy some live seals?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I usally fish on the bottom but I have been known to suspend a bait or two with a balloon. it depends on the situation and the weather. Forgot one thing a bouy for the anchor if you have to chase...reflective tape in the bouy with a glow stick or two taped to it... when your wiring your shark whatever you do don't hit it with a spotlite until after the gaff is in and everything is calm again..

Mike


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't say that I've done it myself, Lip, but it strikes me that if you're going after fair sized sharks and are asking this many basic questions then what you need more than advice is someone on the boat with you who has a clue about what he's doing, at least on your first trip.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*why such heavy line??*

if you are going to be that close inshore your most likely not gonna hook up with jaws man sorry bout it. A TLD 25 or similar sized reel with 30# and a 50# leader then a basic fish finder rig with about 3 feet of heavy #10 size(about 130 lbs) wire and use about a 10/0 hook and your fine.but definatly use a reel with a lot of line capacity but for the most part you shouldnt need more then 500 yds of 30 or so line. since you have a boat you can always run him down if you need to. About the chum depending on how long youll be out 4 or 5 ,2 gallon buckets should be enough if you arent gonna be out for too long should last all day.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*sharks*

realisticly, how big are the sharks i might encounter?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Most of mine up this way have been of the smaller size, 4' - 5', but had one blacktip figure 6'plus in the wash that took me, and have landed one over 5'. But even 4-5ers put up a fun battle, which sometimes seem like it won't ever end.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

without going offshore you will have plunty of oppertunities up to 11ft I target from 6'-10' As for the heave line it is very helpfull one it gives you an edge if your gonna release the fish and if your gonna keep it you can wear it down with the boat many ways but their are plunty of things for them to run around also other sharks the heaver line will surve as abasive resitance. I'm not trying to be a Butt about it but bassboy their are plunty of rather large sharks withing the costal confines of the bay and defenatly in the surf do't fool yourself. now lip ripper if you want an experanced hand or got any issues with tackle I'll be happy to show you the gear and how to make the rigs and if your sittl not comfortable with it I'll runn you out untill you get a hang of it man gimme a call 
Mike
(757) 754-1732


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Im not sayin that there not there..*

all im sayin is that realisticly you probally wont get one over 6 -8 ft max not that you dont have the possibility of one but youll need a massive bait and alot of luck to see one of that size. But for someone like me or you who doesnt really have alot of experiance in shark fishing it would probally be safer targeting the smaller sharks. And about the big sharks they seen that one 18ft great white just off the coast of NC so yea they are definatly there but out of the many times ive been out in the bay and close in ocean ive never seen a shark over 7ft.


----------

